

How to use auto-generated tags? - nurall
http://mashable.com/2007/07/13/tagging-tools/
1. For a suggest feature in search?
2. For tags display of content?
3. Improving the auto-generated tag system through validation, in an attempt to not completely rely on user generated tags?
======
nurall
1\. For a suggest feature in search?

2\. For tags display of content?

3\. Improving the auto-generated tag system through validation, in an attempt
to not completely rely on user generated tags?

------
bootload
There is a good thread to read on flickr about _machine-tags_ that you can
read here ~ <http://www.flickr.com/groups/api/discuss/72157594497877875/>

Using rdf you can represent tags as _"foo:bar=foobar"_. So your use is really
only limited by the limitations of the format itself.

